# New Xicon



## sethbotwick

*New Litespeed model !!! - Xicon*

Litespeed boys let me saddle up on the new Xicon last weekend. Comfortable, FAST, hungry hill monster, FAST, nimble, and did I mention FAST?? Thanks Litespeed !!!!! Unbelievable performance at an even more unbelievable price.


----------



## sethbotwick

*My Saber - custom decals*

Here's my Saber with custom decals. They'll look good together.


----------



## ProudDaddy

I didn't know LS came out with a new bike. I just researched the Xicon and it is their new entry level model with a much lower price point, probably a good move for them. 

As for the Saber, I like what you did with the frame decals...but those wheel decals got to go IMO...remove those and you have one stealth looking tri bike, not to mention 30 grams less of rotating weight!


----------



## msosbo

Nice Saber. I have the 2005 version with the carbon seat stays and bright yellow stickers. I really like the look of your custom stickers, but I like the yellow on mine to help me be a little more visable to cars. Is that an Adamo saddle? If it is what do you think of it?


----------



## sethbotwick

Thanks! I use the Adamo saddle for several reasons. By using my "Lewedges" and the Adamo, I'm able to sit on the bike square rather than rolling from side to side. My toes used to go numb as well. I would have given up cycling if it were not for the Adamo. I can just ride, just pedal without having to click out and let the blood run back into my feet.

Keep an eye on your seat stays. That carbon fiber has a habit of coming away from the Ti. My coach had the 05 and had to send it back to LS. The sticker that covers the connection can also hide the separation.


----------



## msosbo

Thanks for the information on the carbon to Ti issue will definately be looking at that area more closely. I to have a problem with numbness and will have to give the Adamo saddle a try. If you do not mind my asking, what was the price on the Xcion, I have not see any pricing on the web or at local shops. I was thinking of getting an inexpensive "road" bike and I just cannot give up the Ti ride feel.


----------



## sethbotwick

That is not my Xicon. I wish it were  It was given to me to ride by Litespeed during TRIFEST 09. I will buy one eventually. They just announced the new model. It's not yet on their site but I can tell you that the frameset will be $1599 retail. You will have to add the cost of the components. The Xicon is scheduled to be available in May - I believe. Pretty darn good price for Ti !!


----------



## msosbo

Thanks, cannot wait for it to come out.


----------



## Wiley J

Has Litespeed released a geometry chart yet?


----------



## sethbotwick

Litespeed was giving sheets out at TRIFEST 09 with measurements. I would send them an email through their website. They should respond. They were good about getting back to me. Good luck.


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ

sethbotwick said:


> Litespeed was giving sheets out at TRIFEST 09 with measurements. I would send them an email through their website. They should respond. They were good about getting back to me. Good luck.


Size	Top Tube Length (cm)	Head Tube Angle	Seat Tube Angle	Seat Tube Length	Seat Tube (approx c-c)	Chainstay Length (cm)	BB Drop (cm)	Fork Rake (cm)	Head Tube Length (cm)
6	S	52.0	72.0	74.5	47.5	43.5	42.5	7.1	5.0	17.0
7	M	53.0	72.5	74.5	49.5	45.5	42.5	7.2	5.0	19.0
8	ML	55.0	73.0	74.0	51.5	47.5	43.5	7.3	4.5	22.0
9	L	56.0	73.0	73.5	53.5	49.5	43.5	7.5	4.5	25.0
10	XL	57.5	73.0	73.0	55.5	51.5	44.5	7.5	4.5	27.5

The formatting is messy, but I'm sure you can work it out. The bike has been launched here in NZ - great pictures ....

http://roadcycling.co.nz/Reviews/litespeed-xicon-launched-in-new-zealand.html


----------



## dragon

has it a removable rear derailleur hanger?

and where can i buy it now ?


----------



## rook

sethbotwick said:


> That is not my Xicon. I wish it were  It was given to me to ride by Litespeed during TRIFEST 09. I will buy one eventually. They just announced the new model. It's not yet on their site but I can tell you that the frameset will be $1599 retail. You will have to add the cost of the components. The Xicon is scheduled to be available in May - I believe. Pretty darn good price for Ti !!



Neato! Though I wonder why Litespeed decided to call the new model, the Xicon. There will surely be some confusion with another model, the Icon. Maybe they are replacing the Icon with the Xicon?

I like to see the price of titanium coming down to something I can afford. :thumbsup:


----------



## dragon

has it a removable rear derailleur hanger?


----------



## skyliner1004

bumpin up this old thread cuz of the nice pics.

i'm 5'6 with normal arm/leg lengths. Will i fit a size S Xicon?? I'm currently riding a size S Look 566 (51, but who knows how they measure) with 100mm stem.


----------



## blantonator

:thumbsup:


skyliner1004 said:


> bumpin up this old thread cuz of the nice pics.
> 
> i'm 5'6 with normal arm/leg lengths. Will i fit a size S Xicon?? I'm currently riding a size S Look 566 (51, but who knows how they measure) with 100mm stem.


I'm 5'6.5 with a 30.5" in seam and would fit on a small with 11cm stem and a few spacers, and a medium with a 10cm stem slammed.


----------

